# كيف يمكن تشغيل mp3 سيارة على اي سماعة بدون سيارة



## mr:zezo (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن تشغيل mp3 سيارة على اي سماعة بدون سيارة


----------



## hussien95 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي الطريقة هي وصل الطرف البارز المدور في نهايتها بموجب12 والحديدتين على الجانب بالسالب .يمكن تشغيلها على بطارية 12فولت أو دائرة تغذية 12فولت ومسحوبها قليل جدا لذلك يمكنك تشغيلها باستخدام محول 9فولت 200ميلي أمبير مع جسر تقويم ومكثف تنعيم


----------



## mr:zezo (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تمام دائرة البرو تمام انا اقصد تشغيل المب ثرى على صب او سماعة من غير موجة الراديو


----------



## mr:zezo (27 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اقصد تشغيل الامبثرى على صب او سمعاة منغير موجة راديو


----------



## مهندس اتصالكو (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هذه صارت مسالة معقدة


----------



## hussien95 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

أذا كنت تقصد وصلها بالأمبليفير بدون الموجة الاسلكية تأكد على جناب الجهاز لأن أغلب الأجهزة تكون لها مخرج سماعات أوصلها على الأمبليفير وحلت المشكلة


----------



## mr:zezo (15 ديسمبر 2012)

hussien95 قال:


> أذا كنت تقصد وصلها بالأمبليفير بدون الموجة الاسلكية تأكد على جناب الجهاز لأن أغلب الأجهزة تكون لها مخرج سماعات أوصلها على الأمبليفير وحلت المشكلة



بس للاسف الmp3 ملهوش مخرج اديو ؟ مخرج للصب بس شغال على موجة الراديو انا محتاج دائرة تصلح لستقبال الصوت وتحويلة لى مخرج اديو يعمل على الصب


----------



## hussien95 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم لقد بحثت لك عن حل ولكني لم أجد ,لذلك يمكنك أستخدام راديو صغير ومخرج السماعات توصل الى الأمبليفير (المضخم) والله الموفق


----------



## mr:zezo (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تكرم اخى


----------



## mr:zezo (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عندى صب ووفير تايجر بة مدخل للفلاشة لتشغيل الامب ثرى وبة 8 زراير محتاج اوصل على ال8 زراير دائرة ريموت بحيث اقدر اتحكم فى الزراير عن بعد محتاج فكرة الدائرة او ازاى اقدر انفذ الدائرة انا وعندى امب ثرى عربية بى رموت ينفع اخد دائرة الريموت الى فى امب ثرى العربية واركبها على الصب ووفير 
​

دة الصب ووفير





ودة الامب ثرى


----------

